# MFK Game Calls (formerly TC Custom Calls)



## DesertGhost

As an MFK Game Calls Pro-Staff member, I have been using these calls to put fur on the ground all across the western part of the country. I have all the confidence in these calls based on their effectiveness in every type of terrain I've been fortunate enough to call. From the wide open high deserts in northern Utah and Eastern Colorado, to the crp fields, draws, and thickets in Iowa, the thick juniper flats and low deserts in Arizona, and the rolling hills of eastern New Mexico / western Texas, these diaphragm calls flat work! They are called "Made for Killing" for a reason! The MFK howlers reproduce some of the most realistic coyote howls of ANY mouth call on the market today. There is a reason why the MFK diaphragm howlers and fellow pro-staffer Jason Groseclose are WORLD CHAMPIONS! I won't go on a stand without a pocket full of MFK diaphragm calls, why would you want to?

As a Pro-Staff member for MFK Game-Calls (formerly TC Custom Calls) and Western USA Sales Rep, the MFK Game Calls team is happy to announce a new diaphragm known as the "Pup Screamer". This thing is an outstanding coyote and fox call. The "Pup Screamer" is the MUST HAVE diaphragm call for this year! Each Pup Screamer is cut and taped by hand. The Pup Screamer has been added to several of the other calls including: Single Slash, Double Slash, Pup howler, Double Reed howler, and several more. We even have a starter combo pack for those interested in, or just getting started in the diaphragm calling community.

I carry an inventory of these calls and can have them shipped in a timely manner for those ready to start laying some fur on the dirt! If I don't have the call, I will have it shipped direct from our shop or one of our other team members. It's getting cooler outside, don't miss out this season. Get your MFK Game Calls diaphragm calls ordered today!

For those of you who like to chase Turkeys, we have a line of Turkey Diaphragm calls as well.

On behalf of the MFK Game Calls Team, thank you.

DesertGhost


----------



## Scotty D.

I always have a TC pup in when I'm e-calling to use for a stopping bark, yip or Kiyi....I usually buy 1 of 2 per year, so I don't run out... these are must for my gear bag : )


----------



## DesertGhost

Calls are in. going fast, make sure to get in your order so you can get some with this go round. next order wont be here for a few weeks.


----------



## 220swift

How much and are you taking orders here through a PM?


----------



## Weasel

I ordered mine directly from the website.


----------



## DesertGhost

220swift said:


> How much and are you taking orders here through a PM?


They are $10 each. The pup screamer are $15 each. The standard combo are $28 each. Packaging and Shipping usually run about $3. You can order them through the website as well, with me living in Arizona, its faster for the guys in the west to get their calls when I mail them from Az instead of coming from the office in Arkansas.


----------



## Ruger

I love the calls, sounds like the pup screamer is one I'll have to add to my arsenal


----------



## DesertGhost

Ruger said:


> I love the calls, sounds like the pup screamer is one I'll have to add to my arsenal


Ive got a couple left, and several more already ordered and on their way. Let me know if you want me to set one aside for you.


----------



## Ruger

DesertGhost said:


> Ive got a couple left, and several more already ordered and on their way. Let me know if you want me to set one aside for you.


can ya set 2 aside for me? One for me and one for my partner. Let me know how to pay ya.:


----------



## DesertGhost

Ruger said:


> can ya set 2 aside for me? One for me and one for my partner. Let me know how to pay ya.:


Which ones are you interested in? I can get them set aside. PM SENT also.


----------

